# Schwetty and I went Insect Hunting



## cgipson1 (Nov 25, 2011)

Schwetty and I have been discussing getting together to do some shooting. So Robin and I, and my girlfriend all went to the local Butterfly Pavillion... Here are some of mine, I don't know if he will post any here or not.

1. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





2. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4.


----------



## AdamIsMyName (Nov 26, 2011)

I really like number 2.  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## GeorgieGirl (Nov 26, 2011)

These came out nice....I was in a butterfly pavillion in Costa Rica and it was really enjoyable.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 26, 2011)

I don't know something doesn't do it for me.  I shot butterflies once this summer too and had the same feeling when I was done.  It's so hard to catch a butterfly in a way you can truly tell what it looks like. With some insects I see more than my brain knows is there, for these shots and the ones I took I see less.  Everything else is great but I just don't know how a butterfly could be captured and really do it for me.


----------



## sm4him (Nov 26, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> I don't know something doesn't do it for me.  I shot butterflies once this summer too and had the same feeling when I was done.  It's so hard to catch a butterfly in a way you can truly tell what it looks like. With some insects I see more than my brain knows is there, for these shots and the ones I took I see less.  Everything else is great but I just don't know how a butterfly could be captured and really do it for me.



These are nice, technically--good color, focus and composition--well, I'm not crazy about the background on #3, but otherwise nice.  But I know what you mean about not "doing it for you." I've found, personally, that I prefer butterfly shots where their wings are at least partially open, so that you get that sense of symmetry that is part of what I expect when I see a butterfly.  Butterflies with their wings folded look "flat" and uninteresting to me.


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 26, 2011)

sm4him said:


> shootermcgavin said:
> 
> 
> > I don't know something doesn't do it for me.  I shot butterflies once this summer too and had the same feeling when I was done.  It's so hard to catch a butterfly in a way you can truly tell what it looks like. With some insects I see more than my brain knows is there, for these shots and the ones I took I see less.  Everything else is great but I just don't know how a butterfly could be captured and really do it for me.
> ...



I got a couple with wings open and still they didn't do much for me, because you're kind of shooting down at it.  I would love to catch a butterfly flying at me head on shot with wings, but I just don't know how that would be possible.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Here are some more from different angles (trying to please the picky people! lol!)  I find Butterflies a lot harder to shoot in flight, than Dragonflies... they move so erratically. I do intend to try to get some in flight... just didn't happen this time. I was using my macro lens.. and not my "in-flight" lens... maybe next time!   

1 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




2 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




3 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




4 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




5


----------



## c.cloudwalker (Nov 26, 2011)

Cool, did you eat any of them?  Fried, roasted, or with some pimento sauce?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2011)

c.cloudwalker said:


> Cool, did you eat any of them?  Fried, roasted, or with some pimento sauce?



Naw... don't like them crispy!


----------



## Buckster (Nov 26, 2011)

Beautiful images!  Well done!


----------



## sm4him (Nov 26, 2011)

Yes, I like the second set MUCH better! Not that I *didn't* like the first set... 

That last one, though...that's a little TOO close.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2011)

Buckster said:


> Beautiful images!  Well done!



Thank you! We had fun!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2011)

sm4him said:


> Yes, I like the second set MUCH better! Not that I *didn't* like the first set...
> 
> That last one, though...that's a little TOO close.



I usually concentrate on the wings.. as I love the patterns and colors. The second set is more like butterfly portraiture.. love the eyes also.  I like "close"!  lol!! You probably wouldn't be a fan of my spider closeups....


----------



## jrice12 (Nov 26, 2011)

Second set, #3 is the way to go for posing.  Except the foreground of the leaf is really grainy for some reason - did you boost sharpness to get the butterfly clearer?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 26, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Second set, #3 is the way to go for posing.  Except the foreground of the leaf is really grainy for some reason - did you boost sharpness to get the butterfly clearer?



I did sharpen a touch.. and noticed on that shot, event the tiniest bit of sharpening seem to turn the leaf pores black. I did a very minimal sharpening to minimize the effect... but less than I normally do.

I will have to talk to my models the next time I am shooting butterflies! Make sure they know they should always give me 3/4 frontal shots.. lol!


----------



## tevo (Nov 27, 2011)

Sheesh charlie, you're making us look bad - great shots! What glass?


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 27, 2011)

Tokina 100mm Macro... I do like the lens!  Thanks, tevo!


----------



## Mike K (Nov 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Tokina 100mm Macro... I do like the lens!  Thanks, tevo!



Nice shots! Did you crop any of them? How close were you?


----------



## sm4him (Nov 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I like the second set MUCH better! Not that I *didn't* like the first set...
> ...



Ha! Actually, the ironic truth is that I take those sorts of pictures myself (although not that quality, as I just have a kit lens at present).  Not only do I shoot close-ups of insects, I'm the merit badge counselor for nature stuff for our scout troop, so I help boy scouts collect and identify all sorts of little critters.  Don't mind touching them, photographing them...but even my own close-ups of them can still creep me out just a little...I'd never let the boys know that, though, lol!


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Nov 28, 2011)

Please tell Schwetty hello for me next time you see him


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Mike K said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Tokina 100mm Macro... I do like the lens!  Thanks, tevo!
> ...



Thanks Mike! Distances ranged from 2" to 2' (when the little guys would not cooperate!). Some of them did get a crop (the longer distances)..


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

sm4him said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > sm4him said:
> ...



Cool! Working the the scouts is an excellent thing to do! Sounds like fun! I love really detailed macro shots... the detail and diversity in nature is one of the most beautiful things I know of, and this is an aspect of it that many people never get to see except through photos. Macro has taught me to appreciate beauty in a whole new way.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

2WheelPhoto said:


> Please tell Schwetty hello for me next time you see him



Will do! He did say he will come back eventually... he just got tired of some the drama queens and kings!


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> jrice12 said:
> 
> 
> > Second set, #3 is the way to go for posing.  Except the foreground of the leaf is really grainy for some reason - did you boost sharpness to get the butterfly clearer?
> ...



why not brush out the sharpening on the leaf?  Genuine question as I'm curious.  Would it blend poorly that way?


----------



## shootermcgavin (Nov 28, 2011)

Yeah I like #3 in the second set much more.  #1 is basically how all mine look, it's definitely not ugly but it just is nothing new to open my eyes.  #3 makes me look at it different for me that's a great shot.


----------



## Heitz (Nov 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> Schwetty and I have been discussing getting together to do some shooting. So Robin and I, and my girlfriend all went to the local Butterfly Pavillion... Here are some of mine, I don't know if he will post any here or not.
> 
> 1.
> 
> ...




I love nature.  Note how the largest spot on #4 is such a perfect rendition of a predator's eye.  In fact, if you stare at #4 for a bit, you can convince yourself the entire wing looks like a lizard, with nostrils to the right.  Amazing!.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

fjrabon said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > jrice12 said:
> ...



 Just didn't bother to do it.. wouldn't be that hard... admittedly.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

Heitz said:


> cgipson1 said:
> 
> 
> > Schwetty and I have been discussing getting together to do some shooting. So Robin and I, and my girlfriend all went to the local Butterfly Pavillion... Here are some of mine, I don't know if he will post any here or not.
> ...



#4 is my favorite.. I just love the shading and coloration.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

shootermcgavin said:


> Yeah I like #3 in the second set much more.  #1 is basically how all mine look, it's definitely not ugly but it just is nothing new to open my eyes.  #3 makes me look at it different for me that's a great shot.



Glad you like it, Shooter! I try to get a variety of shots... sometimes the critters don't always cooperate!


----------



## fjrabon (Nov 28, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> fjrabon said:
> 
> 
> > why not brush out the sharpening on the leaf?  Genuine question as I'm curious.  Would it blend poorly that way?
> ...



Oh ok, just wondering.  kudos on the awesome shots, by the way.  I'm generally not interested in insect shots, but these have me thinking about where I could find some good insect hunts this week/weekend.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

fjrabon said:


> Oh ok, just wondering.  kudos on the awesome shots, by the way.  I'm generally not interested in insect shots, but these have me thinking about where I could find some good insect hunts this week/weekend.



You might have fun! I actually find insects to be a bigger challenge than most subjects... they move so fast, are often very wary.. and your DOF is so small. Excellent practice for other types of shooting...


----------



## jrice12 (Nov 28, 2011)

Actually, I am liking #3 of second set more and more.  There are a lot of little details that don't interfer with the subject but add to the image.  The little water drops, the COFs, lines in the leaf, and even the grainy leaf that contrasts subltly with the smooth butterfly body (and color as well).  The shading works well here too - your diffuser is coming along nicely!  This is not the usual "clinical" image of biology (see #1 of the same set for one of those), but rather has some artistic value as well.  Anyway... IMHO.


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Actually, I am liking #3 of second set more and more.  There are a lot of little details that don't interfer with the subject but add to the image.  The little water drops, the COFs, lines in the leaf, and even the grainy leaf that contrasts subltly with the smooth butterfly body (and color as well).  The shading works well here too - your diffuser is coming along nicely!  This is not the usual "clinical" image of biology (see #1 of the same set for one of those), but rather has some artistic value as well.  Anyway... IMHO.



Wow.. thanks! You always have insightful critiques... so I consider that high praise!


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 28, 2011)

In case anyone is wondering.. this is my macro rig. The shot is from Usagani Photography! Yep.. Schwettylens took the shot of me! There was a large butterfly that kept landing on the softbox.. but wouldn't stay long enough for a shot.


----------



## jrice12 (Nov 29, 2011)

Yeah right, I'm going to carry that thing out in the bush with me?!  I'll stick with natural lighting


----------



## cgipson1 (Nov 29, 2011)

jrice12 said:


> Yeah right, I'm going to carry that thing out in the bush with me?!  I'll stick with natural lighting



Yea... it is a little larger than my usual rig. I bought that Lastolite to test it for macro.. and I do like it! but it is a little obtrusive... and it does spook some of the "subjects"!  

I do have other solutions for "other" subjects! lol! I even have a small reflector I carry in the field... for natural light shots. but do usually prefer flash.


----------



## Kazzy (Dec 8, 2011)

cgipson1 said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I like the second set MUCH better! Not that I *didn't* like the first set...
> ...



Great photos.  

I would love to see the spider close-ups.


----------



## cgipson1 (Dec 8, 2011)

Kazzy said:


> Great photos.
> 
> I would love to see the spider close-ups.



Most of them are available in the Macro Forum area...  but here is one. This is a Jumping Spider (probably Phidippus otiosus.. not 100% sure  ) and was maybe a 1/2" long when I shot him....


----------



## Robin Usagani (Dec 10, 2011)

nice.  I will go post mine.


----------



## kyrontf (Dec 10, 2011)

Beautiful shots!   I really like #5 of the second set.  It looks menacing to me, and I've never seen a menacing butterfly before.


----------

